# Looking for design software or app for my website



## thomhee (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm looking for some design software or app that my website visitors will be able to create their own t-shirt. Something like on Spreadshirt or Custom Ink. Doesn't have to be as good, but I would like them to be able to use whatever graphics I have loaded into the software and or be able to create text to put on the t-shirt.

Anyone have any info?

Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

do a search at the top of this page on 'design software'. There will be a lot of useful posts.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

There are several options available for this. There is RSK, and expertlogo that are softwares that you pay annually. There is also tprintdesigner which is a program that you buy outright, but can only be used on one site. Then there is pikeware, which is a software that you can have as many affiliate sites as you wish under the one fee I think, I am not positive on that though  If you use the search box at the top of this page, and search each company, you will find more info on them. Hopefully this helps some, at least giving you a direction to look.

Just make sure to do a lot of research before making a choice, as most are a pretty good amount to invest into.


----------



## thomhee (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah, I went to shirtsoftware.com already. I don't want any software where I have to pay a monthly or annual fee. God, these software developers really piss me off. I wish they would charge for the work they do, not on the amount of money you could make with their product. That would be like a construction compay charging McDonalds a certain amount to build them a restaraunt depending on how much money that store brings in.


----------



## Chrisatexpert (Jan 9, 2007)

thomhee said:


> Yeah, I went to shirtsoftware.com already. I don't want any software where I have to pay a monthly or annual fee. God, these software developers really piss me off. I wish they would charge for the work they do, not on the amount of money you could make with their product. That would be like a construction compay charging McDonalds a certain amount to build them a restaraunt depending on how much money that store brings in.



Thomhee,

In our case (ossdesigner.com) you are paying for a continued service, we don't charge by how much you make but a flat monthly rate. We are constantly adding features to our software and that's what justifies a monthly fee with our business model. The other option you could face is to pay someone 25-45K to develop one for you and cross your fingers that your developers come up with the end result product you were looking for. I like to think that we offer a proven solution that is a lost cost, low risk alternative to having one developed yourself.

Chris


----------

